# Bikes Shops in Laredo and Mc Allen



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

alguien puede dar referencias y direcciones de algunas buenas tiendas en estas zonas?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

MarcoL said:


> alguien puede dar referencias y direcciones de algunas buenas tiendas en estas zonas?


This is a job for fantaxmon and Last Biker.... they know....


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bike shops in Laredo ,TX*



Warp said:


> This is a job for fantaxmon and Last Biker.... they know....


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La mejor de Laredo (no hay muchas ) es Pro-Bike , está a un lado del estacionamiento del Mall (San Dario ) , manejan para variar , Specialized, Trek , Schwinn, Raleigh, Diamond Back , los precios un poquitín abajo de lo que aparece en los sitios de las respectivas marcas , todo lo demas accesorios y refacciones está de normal para arriba, nada que ver con J.usa o P.P. por decir dos populares .

Muy buena atención , eso sí , Mike es el mero mero y Joe Vera es muy cuate , si te gusta Specialized o Trek ahí lo vas a encontrar , te devuelven el tax ahi junto , (algo es algo ) el susto viene después en las dos aduanas .

Me imagino que vas en transporte terrestre (yo creo que "naiden" va a Laredo en avión (solo de negocios que pague la empresa), es carísimo , sale mas barato viajar a Houston o San Antonio , si pasas la aduana del puente en verde , no creas que ya la hiciste, te falta la del km. 26 (creo ) ahí es donde se ponen perrones con las bicis , a mi me ha tocado que se ponen difíciles viajando solo y en coche y trayendo una miserable bici , y me ha tocado ir con toda la familia en camioneta y trayendo bicis, guitarra, ampli, ,micro, etc y por el estilo y nada mas te saludan y métele para Monterrey , al revés de lo que se dice , que en automovil sale verde y camionetas rojo.

La verdad para comprar mountain bikes y componentes fregones y a buen precio y con surtido Calif., Arizona, Utah y Colorado y Puebla City con miguelito ja ja ja eso no fue anuncio mi Warp , no me vayas a bloquear.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mejor más lejitos.....*



MarcoL said:


> alguien puede dar referencias y direcciones de algunas buenas tiendas en estas zonas?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Marco, pues tu vives en Monterrey no ? mejor lánzate a San Antonio o Austin , cerca de Austin está un cuate al que le he comprado , Hammerhead bikes y ese canijo si tiene Intense, Titus y fregonerias de esas, aparte el buen Charles rueda cañon y sabe un resto de biclas , a mi me ha dado buenos descuentos , a veces tienes que hacer cita para verlo, en serio, pero después te pasas horas platicando de bicis y componentes.

saludos.

the last biker.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Puebla City con miguelito ja ja ja eso no fue anuncio mi Warp , no me vayas a bloquear.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> the last biker


Mejor pasanos el dato completo!! 

Si vende por telefono y acepta tarjetas, pues mejor. Ya si da precio de cuates... pos de pelos!!

Ya en serio, pasanos el dato... Si puede conseguir cosas (ya sabes que la seleccion de la tienda no siempre tiene lo que uno busca), muchisimo mejor!

Gracias!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Marco, pues tu vives en Monterrey no ? mejor lánzate a San Antonio o Austin , cerca de Austin está un cuate al que le he comprado , Hammerhead bikes y ese canijo si tiene Intense, Titus y fregonerias de esas, aparte el buen Charles rueda cañon y sabe un resto de biclas , a mi me ha dado buenos descuentos , a veces tienes que hacer cita para verlo, en serio, pero después te pasas horas platicando de bicis y componentes.
> 
> saludos.
> ...


Hammerhead es de primera linea... Te puedo conectar con Charles, si gustas.
Como dice LB, tiene bicis de todos colores y sabores en su tienda para probar.


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

*en mcallen y el resto del valle solo bicycle world*

no hay de otra.. es la unica LBS, en bicicletas estan mas o menos surtidas, dependiendo de lo que busques, si queres highend bikes... mejor dale pa hammerhead como dicen warp y tlb... en BW tienen trek, spec, gary fisher, giant, raleigh, ahi tienen la verdad muy buen surtido en display para que las pruebes, casi toda la linea, aunque solo en el estacionamiento las puedes probar, lo cual no cuenta para una MTB... tienen buenos mecanicos pero como son la unica tienda especializada.. cobran caro, el surtido de partes esta medio chafalon, eso si te consiguen lo que sea, pero asi te lo cobran... todavia no me hago 'cuate' de nadie ahi ya que mi niña solo tiene 4 meses conmigo y no he tenido tiempo (ni $$) para mejoras... pero en general te dan buen servicio, a mi se me trono la cadena a las 3 semanas por un cable que le dejaron largo del desviador delantero y me la repararon el mismo dia que la lleve, lubricada y limpiada sin decir nada... el 'tuneup' del mes me lo hicieron tambien a las 8 semanas gratis y me cambiaron los pads de los frenos delanteros pq algo tenian y tampoco me cobraron.. asi que por servicio esta bien..

cualquier otra duda ps nomas avisa y con gusto te respondemos


----------



## gcedillo (Aug 19, 2007)

*Diferencia de precio*

Acabo de comprar una epic en zeta bike en Monterrey y aunque no lo creas la diferencia de precio entre comprar la bici aquí en Mty. o en Laredo no es muy grande si consideras el costo de combustible, carretrera de cuota, viáticos y gastos de la Missus que acompaña, pero para equipo mas sofisticado en efecto Austin.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

chales... creo que ya llegué algo tarde, pero ahi te va lo que sé... 
como dice fantaxmon, en el "Valley Area" solo bicycle world, la de McAllen ya te dió referencias... yo conozco la de Brownsville, ahi consigues Cannondale y Raleigh (yo ahí compre mi primera cleta). yo viajo seguido a brownsville pero no siempre voy a ver bicis, sí dan buen servicio como dice fantaxmon, cuando yo compre mi C'dale me la armaron en aproximadamente una hora toda calibrada. no hay mucho surtido (igual y en ruta sí) porque como sabrás el area es completamente plana y no te encuentras un cerrito ni por equivocación. 

otra cosa, si vas a comprar una bicicleta en el gabacho es porque tienes planeado un viaje y "aprovechas" que estas ahí para comprarla. como dices, si únicamente vas con ese propósito, sumas el gasto del viaje, viáticos y lo que se le ocurra a la dueña de tus quincenas, pues si te sale mas caro. 
ahora, el rollo con la aduana... pues con los años de constantes viajes a la frontera (mi familia es de matamoros, y vivo en puebla) aprendes uno que otro truco... hay que pasar por el semáforo como si pasaras un tope muy alto. esto porque al momento que pasas por la bascula en vez de que dos ruedas caigan sobre ella, solo cae una... así pesando menos y es mas probable que te toque semaforo verde. 
ahora que si te toca semaforo rojo por mala suerte, tienes derecho a pasar un artículo deportivo portátil contigo. (la bici cae justo sobre eso) esto se llama franquicia aduanera por si se te ponen perros diles que entra dentro de tu franquicia aduanera:está contemplado en las "Reglas de Carácter General en Materia de Comercio Exterior."


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Marco, pues tu vives en Monterrey no ? mejor lánzate a San Antonio o Austin , cerca de Austin está un cuate al que le he comprado , Hammerhead bikes y ese canijo si tiene Intense, Titus y fregonerias de esas, aparte el buen Charles rueda cañon y sabe un resto de biclas , a mi me ha dado buenos descuentos , a veces tienes que hacer cita para verlo, en serio, pero después te pasas horas platicando de bicis y componentes.
> 
> saludos.
> ...


En efecto tenemos oficinas en Austin, pero donde esta esa tienda? en el jale nomas del aeropuerto a la oficina y a san marcos!!! jajaja


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

triphop said:


> chales... creo que ya llegué algo tarde, pero ahi te va lo que sé...
> como dice fantaxmon, en el "Valley Area" solo bicycle world, la de McAllen ya te dió referencias... yo conozco la de Brownsville, ahi consigues Cannondale y Raleigh (yo ahí compre mi primera cleta). yo viajo seguido a brownsville pero no siempre voy a ver bicis, sí dan buen servicio como dice fantaxmon, cuando yo compre mi C'dale me la armaron en aproximadamente una hora toda calibrada. no hay mucho surtido (igual y en ruta sí) porque como sabrás el area es completamente plana y no te encuentras un cerrito ni por equivocación.
> 
> otra cosa, si vas a comprar una bicicleta en el gabacho es porque tienes planeado un viaje y "aprovechas" que estas ahí para comprarla. como dices, si únicamente vas con ese propósito, sumas el gasto del viaje, viáticos y lo que se le ocurra a la dueña de tus quincenas, pues si te sale mas caro.
> ...


por la pasada no hay pex, pues como buen regio ya me la se....no pasar despues de las 9pm pues eres shopper, la otra no te quites la corbata o pontela...jaja, lleva equipo de oficina, ensucia la bici.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

gcedillo said:


> Acabo de comprar una epic en zeta bike en Monterrey y aunque no lo creas la diferencia de precio entre comprar la bici aquí en Mty. o en Laredo no es muy grande si consideras el costo de combustible, carretrera de cuota, viáticos y gastos de la Missus que acompaña, pero para equipo mas sofisticado en efecto Austin.


esos cuates de Zeta son muy buenos en especial el Edgar, en efecto ellos me armaron mi ultima bici, pero a veces tardan un poco en traer las piezas y en laredo las pones en 2 días....


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Warp said:


> Hammerhead es de primera linea... Te puedo conectar con Charles, si gustas.
> Como dice LB, tiene bicis de todos colores y sabores en su tienda para probar.


mandame un PM con los datos plis!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Hh Bikes*



MarcoL said:


> En efecto tenemos oficinas en Austin, pero donde esta esa tienda? en el jale nomas del aeropuerto a la oficina y a san marcos!!! jajaja


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Marco, Ahí te va la dirección, horas de atención , mapa , etc. no se te olvide regatear el precio , suerte y que encuentres lo que buscas .

http://www.hammerheadbikes.com/company/contact/

the last biker.


----------



## gcedillo (Aug 19, 2007)

Si Edgar es buen vendedor conocedor y paciente, Pepe, el dueño es buena onda, tardan un par de semanas en traer la bici en Laredo 7 dias (ahí compre una stumpjumper comp hace unas tres semanas).
Saludos Marco


----------

